# Series produced Italian cars -1,2,3 ranking



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

1. Maserati - best looking, best reliability. Maseratis old and new are simply art on wheels

2. Ferrari, Alfa Romeo, Lancia

3. Fiat, Lamborghini - worst looking, worst reliability
Whereas Lambos are simply vulgarity on wheels

*series produced - thus no Pagani.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I just sold my Ferrari 330 2+2. Fantastic car.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

> 3. Fiat, Lamborghini - worst looking, worst reliability
> Whereas Lambos are simply vulgarity on wheels


 I beg to differ, consider this 50+ year old design, this one in particular from 1970;


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Hitch said:


> I beg to differ, consider this 50+ year old design, this one in particular from 1970;
> View attachment 4420


No sorry, that toothless grin wider than the car and lack of classy design is exactly why I've never liked Lambos. Beauty is as they say in the eye of the beholder, and Lamobs to me have always looked awkward and clumpy.

Compare that Miura to the Maserati Ghibli or Merak or Bora
https://www.lotusespritturbo.com/Maserati_Bora_Italdesign.jpg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive always liked the 'bite your leg off' look of the bulls but the classic elegance of the Daytona is timeless.

Beautiful 330, late sixties?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Ranking;

Miura, Daytona, Bizzarrini 5300


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Pretty much anything Lancia made from the company inception through to around the mid 80s. 

Fulvia Zagato is my favorite, but the Flaminia, Beta HPE Volumex and the Delta Integrale are all beautiful too.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Hitch said:


> but the classic elegance of the Daytona is timeless.


Absolutely!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Love the Delta integrale. Different kinda car than Ferrari though.

What about Alfa?


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> What about Alfa?


Alfa Romeo? Absolutely!

I hope you guys don't mind me butting in with an opinion here, since where I was born and raised a gentleman was identified by the fact that he had an umbrella instead of a shotgun in the gun rack of the back window of his pickup truck.

Many years ago my mother drove a '75 Championship edition Spider, it was a beautiful car! To me, the best thing about Fiat bailing out Chrysler is the hope they'll bring the Alfa marque back to the States. But my heart's been broken before (MG, anyone?)...


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

In my opinion, it is tough to rank cars like this because many of them are quite poor at doing things that many mainstream cars do well (e.g., driving in various weather conditions, carrying around the family, reliably starting/driving with minimal maintenance, etc.); however, I've always loved sports cars, and Ferrari has been the pinnacle of the Italian cars in my mind since I started dreaming about an F-40 while in elementary school. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I don't like the looks of most Maseratis. The Lambos look fun while they are new but the older ones generally look dated to me (rather than looking like classics). Even living in NYC, where they are relatively common, I always turn to look at a Ferrari, and most of both the new and old ones look fantastic.

I think it will be interesting to see what the future holds for these types of cars as lower-cost sports cars catch (and surpass) them in performance.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I like the Maseratis, but I just feel that Aston Martin makes a cooler car. Not that I can afford either, unfortunately.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

The Fiat Dino has always been one of my favourite Italian cars.... A simple and some what understated coupe for the time, it was well built and had a fantastic engine from Maranello.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Ματθαῖος said:


> I just sold my Ferrari 330 2+2. Fantastic car.


Now that's lovely. Is that the two headlight or the four headlight? I tend to prefer the 2+2 Ferraris, at least for the sixties models. The 250 GTE is so understated, but has brilliant proportions.

As for favorite Italian cars, I have to go for the Maserati. I've spotted a Ghibli around a few times, and I'm not sure anything can compare to it. Also, when I was about thirteen, some dude at the NYC International Autoshow slipped my dad and I his pass as he exited the Maserati stand. I think that was the first year for the new Quattroporte, and I was very excited about sitting in the back of one.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Now that's lovely. Is that the two headlight or the four headlight? I tend to prefer the 2+2 Ferraris, at least for the sixties models. The 250 GTE is so understated, but has brilliant proportions.


Thank you. Two headlight. 4-liter V-12 engine that sounds fantastic. And quite understated.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Ματθαῖος said:


> I just sold my Ferrari 330 2+2. Fantastic car.


What a beauty!


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

1 .Ferrari
2. Maserati
3. Lambourghini

Just my opinion, but to me, the Ferrari F-40 has to be one of, if not the most beautiful car ever created.:icon_smile:

Unfortunately, Italian cars are inherently fragile and so I could only rate them on looks.


----------

